# Lost in Wonderland..



## bluefairy (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi again!

This one isn't so much fantasy/scifi.. I just wanted to get some feedback since I'm thinking about putting it in a portfolio, so criticism is especially welcome  Thanks!

~blue


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Apr 19, 2005)

I think it's very pretty. The foliage somehow puts me in mind of Henri Rouseau, although he usually depicted an idealised tropical rain-forest.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Apr 19, 2005)

Very good, the girl (Alice?) looks very sad though.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Apr 19, 2005)

With just a little work here and there it could be very creepy....I'd love to see that work


----------



## eccles_1960 (Apr 20, 2005)

This is good, I like it. 
 It reminds me of the type of art work I saw in some of my primary school story books.
Looking forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## Nilentropy (Apr 25, 2005)

wow, very cool. being a person who has no artistic talent myself, I tend to enjoy art a lot. music is my forte.


----------



## gleek (Apr 25, 2005)

ooooh, i like! it reminds me of some illustrations i have seen for the chronicles of narnia


----------



## Nua (May 8, 2005)

very nice pictur bluefairy !!!

thx 


-=cheers=-


----------



## Alysheba (Jun 25, 2005)

It's very good. It looks like it could be in a children's book.


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi I like your picture, it is good the girl looks very lost and lonely. As for feedback I think the only thing that this drawing is lacking is any detail and depth to the girls hair, it just looks kinda one tonal and flat. Otherwise your art is great. 
xxxkyexxx


----------



## Aliena (Jul 22, 2005)

I love the overall softness of the coloring in this - I'm really impressed by that background.  All that foliage must have taken ages to do!


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 22, 2005)

Well, I thought your picture was very good. I especially like all of the detailed work on the trees and shrubbery.  That's how I like to draw.  Well done.


----------

